# My Little Piece of Africa



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know why I haven't shown my assorted african cichlid tank before, but better later than never. I've had it for over 2 years and I wish I could move the fish to a larger tank but until I graduate and move out of the bachelor it won't be happening. Anyhow it's a 45 G tall, filtered by an Emperor Biowheel 400, Eheim 2213 canister, internal Fluval U2 and I do 50% weekly water changes.
This is how it looked when I set it up and got my baby africans:










Some time went by, the fish have grown, added some background plants, rescaped the rocks:










Here's my favorite fish, an OB Peacock - he's Chief of the tribe:










Last week I lost my Australian Tiger Crayfish, of old age as I understand they only live 2-3 years and I had mine for 2.5 years. R.I.P. old friend:










The other day I made a video of them...but it's kinda dark (I guess the cover glass could use a cleaning )


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Your crayfish is actually Cherax Peknyi they are from Papua New Guinea not Australia. I've had some of those for 4+ years.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

neat looking tank, those aren't real plants are they?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Look like fake WEED plants to me!!! LOL


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Hahah

Dont think that is how hydroponics work


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL....yeah...it does look like fake weeds...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> Hahah
> 
> Dont think that is how hydroponics work


Says who lol 

Nice tank Ozi

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Canadiancray said:


> Your crayfish is actually Cherax Peknyi they are from Papua New Guinea not Australia. I've had some of those for 4+ years.


Thanks Canadiancray for the correction. I bet you know what it's like when you want to find info on some less common species and all you can find is internet garbage  I didn't make that stuff up, that was what came off of google. Anyways, if I find them again, I'm definitely getting another one cauz they're AWESOME!!!

As far as the plants go, that's da REAL thing, mon, ganja that makes you fly...jah bless, bloodclot


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

THey can be found pretty regularly at stores like Big Als Oakville, Dragon Aquarium and Menagerie.

If you have any questions about future crays feel free to ask.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Well in that case, I was actually thinking of getting a different crayfish now. What would you recommend that would go well with my fish. But it has to be one of those that are common in pet-stores, I won't do a live order online.
I always like the bright blue ones too, but I've heard they're highly predatory.

PS: the plants are actually just Exo-terra silk plants for terrariums (they call them Abuliton):
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/hanging_rainforest_plants.php


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I would recommend Australian Red Claw (Cherax quadricarinatus). They are more pieceful than the commona Procambarus alleni (Blue crayish). They get MUCH larger and can be trained. They are fairly common in the hobby.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, I'll see what I can do about the crayfish.
In the meanwhile I cleaned the light's glass cover and also glued some aluminum foil to the plastic reflector. Here's a little feeding frenzy video:


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got myself a Red Claw...what do you mean by "can be trained"?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

They can be training to take food from your hand.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Canadiancray said:


> They can be training to take food from your hand.


No waaaaay...I thought crayfish were pretty shy in general. Now I've got some homework to do: I need to train the cichlids to stay away from food, while training the crayfish to grab it from my hand


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Did you get a male or female? WHat size?


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I got a male at around 3-4 inches.


----------

